# Give a Man a Fish: The Tea Party version



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

So true


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The liberal version: make the rest of the tribe give him fish and they will vote for you forever. That's why they take from the productive and give to the lazy.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> The liberal version: make the rest of the tribe give him fish and they will vote for you forever. That's why they take from the productive and give to the lazy.


Are you implying that liberals are never productive?

Are taxes of any form redistributive? Isn't that what George Will said last weekend?

Who exactly is the lazy? WW II veterans? Social Security retirees? Students? Medicare recipients? State or Federal public employee retirees collecting pensions?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How did the right cause the economic distaster? Didn't both sides have equal play in it?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Give the government "the administration now in particular" the EPA and they will use it to destroy everything that has made the U.S. great. We need regulation but not to the point that it ruins the U.S. econony!!!


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> How did the right cause the economic distaster? Didn't both sides have equal play in it?


I'm not sure this is a serious question? Do you really mean that?

There is no doubt that the blame is on both parties to a degree. I place fault with both of them in different ways.

However there is no doubt that more of that fault should be placed at the feet of the right. Trickle down economics simply does not work and is a disproven economic theory. Do you have information that would indicate otherwise?

There is no simple answer as to one perfect reason why the right has brought this down upon the American people. Leading reasons include a huge military industrial complex paid for with a huge defense budget that dwarfs the rest of the budget allocations. Our deficit is primarily the result of 2 unpaid for wars that Bush did not put on the books thru an accounting trick that has since been removed.

Another reason is the results of allowing credit default swaps and derivatives to be legal. The Banking industry has been allowed to go unchecked thru the Bush years, leading to easy credit and risky mortgages being allowed to unqualified people taking out mortgages. That same banking industry allowed for jumbo mortgages and ARMs to be too easily acquirable. I hold the Democrats responsible for not working harder to take these criminals to task, although I now see yesterday that a NY State Atty general prosecutor is taking action.

Good for them. There needs to be 50 more high profile convictions to all of the banking industry's top leaders for this.

Do you agree blhunter3?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Are you implying that liberals are never productive?


I am implying that the liberals purchase the vote of the lazy by buying them. Come to think of it thought you may be onto something since most of those being bought off are also liberal.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It all boils down to that old joke about lawyers. I will change it.

What do you call 100 lawyers at the bottom of the sea?
I good day.
What do you call 100 politicians at the bottom of the sea?
A good start.

Mac what you are missing is the democrats are against the constitution and the bill of rights. I can not ever support. EVER! While the right would sell us out also they are interested in making money and do not hide it one bit. The left wants to make just as much cash but they claim they are for the little man. Yeah they are, keeping them down and always looking for a handout.

Just one question are you Bill Thomas? If you are your handler calmed you down quite a bit.

The opening scene of the movie "Saving Private Ryan" is loosely based on games of dodgeball Chuck Norris played in second grade.

Chuck Norris once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger, by yelling, "Bang!"


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Another reason is the results of allowing credit default swaps and derivatives to be legal. The Banking industry has been allowed to go unchecked thru the Bush years, leading to easy credit and risky mortgages being allowed to unqualified people taking out mortgages. That same banking industry allowed for jumbo mortgages and ARMs to be too easily acquirable. I hold the Democrats responsible for not working harder to take these criminals to task, although I now see yesterday that a NY State Atty general prosecutor is taking action.


Even in this you are blaming the right..... But who was president when all of this first was started and lending was let to run free in the mid 90's??? Then who was running congress at the time action was needed in the early to mid 2000's? What political party were theses?????

But yes both sides are to blame for the housing and banking crisis. To let you know the housing and banking crisis is far from over. Today... 1 in 10 homes in the USA are in foreclosure!!! What this means is that the home is in default it can be 1 payment, 10 payments or 30 payments. So don't believe the hype anyone tells you.

Also one thing all politicians are now forgetting is once they are voted in they have to govern for the best of ALL.....not just their side or people who pay them. That is the problem. TERM LIMITS are needed to end career politicians.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good one bl. Let me carry this one step further. Yesterdays socialism is todays liberalism. One and the same now.

Edit:


> Just one question are you Bill Thomas? If you are your handler calmed you down quite a bit.


People, that's funny. I don't want to unnecessarily embarrass anyone so I will not mention names, but I was told a very ardent liberal on here in the past was getting paid to post here. An acquaintance of his sent me a pm telling me that. If it was true I have no way of verifying, but found it interesting if true.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Good one bl. Let me carry this one step further. Yesterdays socialism is todays liberalism. One and the same now.


I thought it fit.


----------

